# Du lịch và cuộc sống > Nhật ký các chuyến đi >  Cảm Nhận Chuyến Du Lịch CamPuChia - DU LỊCH VIỆT

## viettravelmedia

Không quá lạ lẫm, nhưng Campuchia lại là đất nước tuyệt vời mà bạn khám phá hoài không hết. Đó chính là cảm nhận trong một chuyến đi ngắn ngày 4 ngày 3 đêm của tôi tại xứ sở chùa Tháp.

Ấn tượng ngay lịch trình đầu tiên, khi chạm bánh đến cây cầu Rồng cổ nhất Đông Nam Á. Với dáng dấp thân hình của con rắn thần, những đường nét tinh tế về kiến trúc và ngay cả sự vững chắc không tuổi của cây cầu khiến tôi thực sự khám phục con người Campuchia xưa đã xây dựng nên công trình vỹ đại này.
Không dừng lại ở đó. Khi được nghe anh hướng dẫn viên tiết lộ với chúng tôi về điểm những đến tiếp theo. Và chính sự háo hức và bồi hồi mang nhiều cảm xúc của anh hướng dẫn đã cho tôi những mượng tượng đầy mới mẻ về địa điểm mà tôi sắp đặt chân đến và chắn chắn đó là một hành trình dài mang sự huyền bí của Angkor, sự giàu của thiên nhiên Ba Kheng, những nụ cười Apsara hiền hậu và những câu chuyện truyền kỳ của riêng xứ Cam.

Đúng như những gì tôi nghĩ đến, trước mắt chúng tôi là những ngôi đền khổng lồ mà chúng tôi được biết đến đó chính là cụm đền Angkor Thom với những tượng phật Bayon 4 mặt với hàng trăm tượng mặt Phật mang nụ cười đầy bí hiểm. Tiếp đến, với hành trình khám phá viên ngọc quý Angkor Wat - một trong những di sản văn hóa của thế giới. Quả thật nếu đến Campuchia mà không đến đây, thì coi như bạn đã bỏ lỡ những cụm di tích bậc nhất của đất nước qua những công trình tuyệt đỉnh mang linh hồn của kiến trúc Khmer cổ.

Ghé Đồi Ba Kheng, đúng lúc ánh mặt trời gạ nắng...để chúng tôi có những cảm nhận không thể tuyệt hơn về khung cảnh hoàng hôn nơi này và khi được anh hướng dẫn viên chia sẻ thêm " ngay vị trí các bạn đang đứng chính là 1 trong 8 địa điểm ngắm hoàng hôn đẹp nhất thế giới" chúng tôi thực sự không quá bỡ ngỡ khi tiếp nhận thông tin đó. Vì chính chúng tôi đã cảm nhận được điều đó trong ánh mắt của mình. Đặc biệt, Ba Kheng còn mang đến cho bạn một bữa tiệc đêm đầy thú vị với những món ăn đặc sắc và thưởng thức chương trình ca múa nhạc dân tộc Apsara cùng những cô gái xinh đẹp đầy sức hút văn hóa. 
Khi trời vừa kịp sáng, chúng tôi đã sãn sàng hướng đến thủ đô Phnom Penh xinh đẹp - nơi hứa hẹn những cung đường mua sắm tuyệt vời và sự cuốn hút của một thiên đường giải trí và không quên thử vận may tại sòng bài Naga casino. Ngoài ra, điểm dừng chân không kém phần cuốn hút bất cứ ai đặt chân đến Campuchia chính là sự kỳ vỹ và linh thiêng của những ngôi đền đài huyền bí. Và chúng tôi đã có mặt tại chùa Vàng - một trong những ngôi chùa nổi tiếp ở Phnom Penh. Một cảm giác choáng ngợt khi được tận mắt khám phá kho báu khổng lồ với hàng trăm bảo vật bằng vàng ròng đầy ma mị...
Cảm ơn Campuchia, cảm ơn những nụ cười thật tươi, thật hiền hậu và nhiều cảm xúc mà đất nước này đã mang lại cho tôi và cả những người bạn trong chuyến đi. Nếu được lựa chọn và có thêm cơ hội khám phá những miền đất mới, tôi sẽ vẫn lựa chọn Campuchia thêm nhiều lần nữa...vì với tôi, vùng đất này còn quá nhiều thứ và còn nhiều điều tôi chưa biết đến.

----------


## viettravelmedia

khám phá 1 campuchia đầy cổ kính

----------


## viettravelmedia

Cùng mình khám phá những điều thú vị của 1 campuchia đầy cổ kính

----------


## viettravelmedia

Campuchia là vùng đất đẹp và huyền bí. Các ngôi đền cổ kính thuộc  quần  thể Angkor, đền Bayon và sự sụp đổ của đế chế Khmer luôn mang dấu  ấn của  sự trang trọng, hùng vĩ và chiếm vị trí quan trọng trong các kỳ  quan  thế giới.

----------


## viettravelmedia

Khám phá chuyến đi thú vị

----------

